# How To Format



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

After a continuous problem with my recorded programs freezing up, I have decided to reformat my R15 500. Can someone tell me how to do this? I have tried searching the forums, but can't seem to find clear directions. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

shoeheel said:


> After a continuous problem with my recorded programs freezing up, I have decided to reformat my R15 500. Can someone tell me how to do this? I have tried searching the forums, but can't seem to find clear directions.
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=85716


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

I had seen the post previously, but was not sure if it was for a complete reformat. Anyway, I went ahead and followed the instructions to the letter, complete with the record light coming on, but it seemed to go too fast for a reformat. It did clear out my saved programs, etc., but it seemed to take about the same amount of time as a "Reset Everything". I thought it should have taken longer, like when reformatting a hard drive on a computer.

Is there a way to tell if I indeed did a disk reformat? Is there another way to make sure the *reformat*, and not the *reset everything *is done? How long does a reformat take vs. a reset everything?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

shoeheel said:


> I had seen the post previously, but was not sure if it was for a complete reformat. Anyway, I went ahead and followed the instructions to the letter, complete with the record light coming on, but it seemed to go too fast for a reformat. It did clear out my saved programs, etc., but it seemed to take about the same amount of time as a "Reset Everything". I thought it should have taken longer, like when reformatting a hard drive on a computer.
> 
> Is there a way to tell if I indeed did a disk reformat? Is there another way to make sure the *reformat*, and not the *reset everything *is done? How long does a reformat take vs. a reset everything?


If it wiped your recordings and SL's, it was indeed the "reformat" version of the reset.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

qwerty said:


> If it wiped your recordings and SL's, it was indeed the "reformat" version of the reset.


A "complete reset" will also wipe these things out.

I've never had to do a reformat, so I can't offer a "how long it takes" update, but I'll bet someone else can.....


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> A "complete reset" will also wipe these things out.
> 
> I've never had to do a reformat, so I can't offer a "how long it takes" update, but I'll bet someone else can.....


Although some some have suggested it, I don't think anyone has proven any difference between the two. I suspect the front panel is just an alternate method for when you can't access the menu option.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Although some some have suggested it, I don't think anyone has proven any difference between the two. I suspect the front panel is just an alternate method for when you can't access the menu option.


I'm thinking there must be a difference. Last year, when I was having problems with my other R15, a CSR walked me through reformatting the hard drive. I just can't remember what they told me or how long it took. Maybe I'm losing it.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I think the reset everything is actually a better procedure to use, if you have access to the menu structure.

The "reformat" is for those situations where you are unable to get as far as a menu.

Neither actually does a format of the drive, but they are supposed to wipe all programs and lock out defective sectors if such are identified in the drive's tables. The reset everything is also supposed to reset all settings to factory defaults, and take you back through guided setup.

If I were having serious problems, I would probably do both procedures. Reformat first, then reset everything and go back through setup.

Carl


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

shoeheel said:


> I had seen the post previously, but was not sure if it was for a complete reformat. Anyway, I went ahead and followed the instructions to the letter, complete with the record light coming on, but it seemed to go too fast for a reformat. It did clear out my saved programs, etc., but it seemed to take about the same amount of time as a "Reset Everything". I thought it should have taken longer, like when reformatting a hard drive on a computer.
> 
> Is there a way to tell if I indeed did a disk reformat? Is there another way to make sure the *reformat*, and not the *reset everything *is done? How long does a reformat take vs. a reset everything?


The "record" light shows that the R15 is reformatting.Do you remember what number your original software was in the "system info"?.The reformat gets rid of your "old" software and installs the"new"software as your original.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jhon69 said:


> The reformat gets rid of your "old" software and installs the"new"software as your original.


I don't think that is true. Software download is a different procedure. I have done a reformat and a reset everything, and in neither case did the R15 do a software download.

Further, the software is actually firmware and stored in non-volatile memory, not on the hard drive. I've taken a hard drive from an R15 with one version of software on it out and put a hard drive that was removed prior to that latest version in, and the R15 still had the same software version. That pretty much proves the content of the drive (or the reformat) has no effect on the software version.

Carl


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

carl6 said:


> I don't think that is true. Software download is a different procedure. I have done a reformat and a reset everything, and in neither case did the R15 do a software download.
> 
> Further, the software is actually firmware and stored in non-volatile memory, not on the hard drive. I've taken a hard drive from an R15 with one version of software on it out and put a hard drive that was removed prior to that latest version in, and the R15 still had the same software version. That pretty much proves the content of the drive (or the reformat) has no effect on the software version.
> 
> Carl


Did I say doing a reformat would "trigger" a software download?.Don't think so.

If anyone is "confused" I will say it again.If you have never reformatted your R15 and you go into"System Info" you should see 2 software numbers.Your original software number and a software number underneath it.These numbers are different.If you reformat correctly both these numbers will become the same,the number underneath which is the latest software.That's what shows me that my R15 has reformatted.


----------



## shoeheel (Oct 15, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Did I say doing a reformat would "trigger" a software download?.Don't think so.
> 
> If anyone is "confused" I will say it again.If you have never reformatted your R15 and you go into"System Info" you should see 2 software numbers.Your original software number and a software number underneath it.These numbers are different.If you reformat correctly both these numbers will become the same,the number underneath which is the latest software.That's what shows me that my R15 has reformatted.


Thanks for the clarification. Yep, my both software numbers are both the same.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, good clarification and an indicator the reformat worked that I was unaware of. Thanks.

Carl


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

U R Welcome.:welcome_s


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> U R Welcome.:welcome_s


And not only that, in a thread SOMEWHERE on this system pertaining to the real "nitty gritty" of the HDD and file system of the R15 (and how you can swap drives and do all kinds of other things you aren't supposed to), it states that doing the REFORMAT procedure DELETES ALL THE FILES on the HDD and creates fresh, new, EMPTY files.

I'm sure a "reset everything" doesn't do this. Maybe it just deletes the info from the EXISTING files....which still might have corrupted data in them.


----------



## ronio (Feb 17, 2007)

I agree the "reformat" happens way to fast to be an actual re-format, it appears to be only a quick format of the the tables. i too am suffering from bad sectors that are causing the unit to freeze constantly during playback. I reformated two weeks ago and my problems started recurring with the very next day on the first show i recorded!!
The reformat is NOT identifing bad sectors, the way a format works on the PC.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

ronio said:


> i too am suffering from bad sectors that are causing the unit to freeze constantly during playback.


How do you know that bad sectors are the cause?


----------



## ronio (Feb 17, 2007)

it only freezes when watching recorded shows. 
i can hit record, watch the show live and it is flawless, then i can go in to my list an click play and it will freeze and reboot while watching the recorded show. so in my opinion it is either the hard drive or i have a unique bug (if it is software related then it has been in at least the last 3 revisions)


----------



## SHUSSBAR (Sep 28, 2006)

ronio said:


> it only freezes when watching recorded shows.
> i can hit record, watch the show live and it is flawless, then i can go in to my list an click play and it will freeze and reboot while watching the recorded show. so in my opinion it is either the hard drive or i have a unique bug (if it is software related then it has been in at least the last 3 revisions)


I am experimenting the same issue. Playing recorded programs is choppy, sound is choppy, FFx1 is choppy, no fluididty. It also freezes a lot during recorded shows, and usually reboot. Today, it was stuck in FFx2, and I could not do anything. I did reset from the front red button and it started to reboot and gave me the message : *Checking your disk, do not reset or turn down receiver*. After 50 minutes, it switched to message *Your receiver is experimenting problem to start. Unplug power it for 1 minute and plug it back. * . I did, it rebooted and worked until 5 minutes later it was again stuck when i was trying to delete some recorded shows. Did a reset again with the front red button, and I have now the same message *Checking your disk, do not reset or turn down receiver*. it s on for now 15 minutes... sick of it.

More to come...

Now stuck on grey screen - Tried to upplug for a minutes, receiver is powering up, then back to gray screen, yellow record light is on. Not sure what to do at this point... HD is making some regular noises


----------

